# Marshall Forum Lick/Riff Library Videos Only



## Joey Voltage

In an attempt to Allocate The video's lessons, and banter separately. I'm posting this addition to Dave's Excellent Idea. Please, this Thread is *VIDEO TUTORIALS ONLY *. Please be respectful of this, and save all the questions and comments for this sister link: http://www.marshallforum.com/cellar/18227-marshall-forum-lick-riff-library.html

This is an open source, communal/Co-Op Thread, so If you would like to post anything you would feel to be beneficial to others feel free.

Chuckmehh
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMf3giVrkmQ[/ame]
Joey voltage
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTzXcTrIEaQ[/ame]
J2112C
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bz-XDQ167k[/ame]

Here's the Tab supplement for the Alternate Picking Lick:



Just click on it, and make sure you are veiwing it full sized.


----------



## j2112c

A small run slowed down:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnLcl2_9mk[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

"D" tuning simplified (I hope)  any questions ask over at the sister thread thanx.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5CL_Z57VRI[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

Straight forward heavy rhythm picking technics, pretty simple, hope it sheds some light on the subject. don't judge to harshly on my playing.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkUFE34PhUA[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

This video is some basic techniques and licks for playing Blues and Rock lead guitar. Nothing too fancy, I'm not that fancy of a player. I tried not to talk too much. I hate hearing my own voice, plus I hate watching videos where people talk more than play.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x_ERWPtsoI[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

OK tapping arpeggios ........this is a hard one .......hope you guys enjoy it.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp_LK0thWCo[/ame]


----------



## glina

Hello guys,
While noodling I have found a cool lick lately which I developed and sped up a little.
Its idea is to change it a bit to suit your taste and use it somewhere in between the solos 
It is not a famous lick or something - I made it myself but I think it is cool anyways to play this on stage in front of girls 
Learn it and use it if you like it. Feel totally free to alter any note 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4H2rcEBp_0[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's another video....... I hope you guys can relate to this one and is helpful as well.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLFJYXcf7UM[/ame]


----------



## cudamax2343

I'm doing this because of the way this guy has soo moved me.
I've watched him play all of AC/DC's stuff and not only is he the best I've ever heard but he is the only one out there that DOES NOT butcher their stuff.
I mean he plays their stuff and strives to play them Exactly note for note just the way they do it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kutNRAgDnPE]YouTube - Tribute to SoloDallas[/ame]
Don't know what happened with you & youtube, Sollodallas but keep up the Great work Dude and now he is on line as 
"SoloFiDallas" and he's a member here also and he can be found herehttp://www.solodallas.net/acdc-you-shook-me-all-night-long-new-series/


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhYSxUedWm0]YouTube - Eric Johnson/Joe Bonamassa style lick[/ame]

I've made this video because I wanted to learn this lick for a long time, (Every time I hear it I almost get an erection) but there wasn't a good video so I could hear it played slowly. So I've made a video myself.

There was no amp used in this video, so the tone is quite nasty. (in a bad way)
If you want tabs, feel free to ask in the sister thread or PM me.


----------



## cudamax2343

AC/DC Covers


----------



## cudamax2343

Solodallas > Classic Rock music community. Guitar & gear reviews, Guitar video tutorials, Performance Videos


----------



## j2112c

Detuned to D top string only. Heavy riff & lick to go over the top. Fun rhythm using the open strings.
This is a result of a previous post in this thread.. see, people do watch and use them!

Sister thread for questions or comments, thanks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrljQ8jkmKI]YouTube - Cursed Influenced Detune Riff[/ame]


----------



## dugger

Cool pentatonic lick (more info on sister thread)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t3Eo1ik3ds]YouTube - riff[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

Perfect fourths tuning and a country style lick.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQFuqr4cATM]YouTube - You're The One Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## chuckmehh

Another pentatonic run...This one involves more fretboard negotiation but is roughly the same difficulty level as my last one. Enjoy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn9SaL1LAkA]YouTube - Fun lick lesson Zakk Wylde style run by Hunter A. Homistek[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

*A new lick I seen today.
Cheers.*


----------



## chuckmehh

Picking/chord change exercise:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=173Z9Da33U0]YouTube - Trivium Entrance of the Conflagration (chorus lesson/picking exercise)[/ame]


----------



## eljeffebrown

Thought I would post this silliness in here because, technically it is a tutorial, on what exactly I don't know, but I was trying to inform someone of something.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEepsWX3hS8]YouTube - Vocal Test[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's a lick with pull-off harmonics. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlqwJ4F5Rog]YouTube - Pull-Off Harmonics Lessons[/ame]


----------



## glina

Hello Guys!
I have now had a chance to update my personal lick library with two new licks.
Actually one quite long lick divided into two, more comprehensible sections.
Licks are in Em Dorian mode 
Ps. I am using a custom low wattage amp head and a Jubilee 2554 in a DIY isobox as a cab. I think I dig that low watt tone. And do you? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J1Fmiol2hM]YouTube - Guitar lick no.2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9J0MH3TeeA]YouTube - Guitar lick no.3[/ame]


----------



## Moving Air

Hey people , don’t know if these are any se to anyone but here are a couple of accoustic things I cobbled together. They’re pretty basic finger picking toonz that sound nice (well I think so)and wont bust your head with complexity 

I took some liberties with the chords so it’s basically just running up and down shapes. I changed the end of Over the rainbow(compared to the tab) because my Yamaha FN is out of action and the Fender I recorded it on has no intonation past the 12th fret. I changed the end of Painless ‘cause I couldn’t remember it Rofl!

There are a few bum notes in both of them but it’s only for ideas, hope they're ok  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIPe-ZUy5P0]YouTube - Rainbow[/ame]
















[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ep0nj5xMu0]YouTube - painless[/ame]

This was my first ever tab so.....errrm... iit's a bit crap


----------



## midgo

Hey guys.
Thought id throw up a simple little country lick for anyone who's interested.
Guaranteed no spandex. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w4EoHGogK8[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln004Bz8ByY]YouTube - Guitar Lesson - Tapping Arpeggios.[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voXKZ6xWYRE]YouTube - Guitar Lesson - Pull-Off Harmonics.[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAyvyKTCRz8]YouTube - Guitar Lesson - Page Blues.[/ame]


----------



## chuckmehh

This is my oldest and most popular lesson on youtube; I totally forgot I even had it! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbQBtbiV-Ss]YouTube - whammy bar lesson Dimebag[/ame]


----------



## glina

Hello guys,
I have another guitar tune finished already.
Not very hard rocking one, but still all tracks recorded with old school Marshall amps.
Rhythm tracks with '86 JCM800, lead with JCM2000.
I hope you like this one 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXVepl3qsyY]YouTube - Double Date[/ame]


----------



## NewReligion

Exaggerated Bends.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwgcxlR72fg]YouTube - Exaggerated Bends David C. Hopkins How Cruel Solo.[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

Blues Lesson: Playing over the Turnaround

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeZIiGfpIYg]YouTube - ‪Blues Lesson: Playing over the Turnaround‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## chuckmehh

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNo6tbYzI30]YouTube - ‪Modern Metal Original Riff Lesson Killswitch Lamb of God Black Label Pantera‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mike mike

Boredom. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHBUuLhqccY]7 String Phrygian tapping lick - YouTube[/ame]

tuned a half step down btw.


----------



## diesect20022000

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-K1RRRXqtA"]tempest demo2 - YouTube[/ame]

this teaches you i'm fat, My room's a mess and a $250 dollar guitar can sound sweet




















seriously though that's all true but, yeah there's no direct teaching in the clip but, there are a few techniques employed like sweeping,alternate picking,legatto and stacatto, use of disharmonics,


and vibrato,palm mutes. More too but, i'm fat.


----------



## Johnny Blade

*The Four Horsemen Solo Lesson*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrr7HB5BCLU"]Learn Metallica The Four Horsemen First Solo 1 Of 2 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtIgKZqctYI&feature=related"]Learn Metallica The Four Horsemen First Solo 2 Of 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RazorDave

Dont take the title to seriously now. Just did it for fun, like Guitar World. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YD6LPmJW6c]RazorDave ( Black Tora ) - Betcha Cant Play This! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3mAQpAMC8w]Two handed tapping arpeggios lesson. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zachman




----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

This is a lick from one of my compositions...
It involves tapping , circular tapping, hammer / slide / pull offs
and the bar. 
Notes from F# minor, the two mode of E Hungarian minor and the F natural from F# Harmonic minor... It's busy!


----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

This is super simple but I thought some might find it interesting. This guy gets a lot of mileage and some tasty licks using one fret then two... Made me rethink a lot!
Enjoy!


----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

A cool, tricky, string skipping / tapping diminshed lick of my own and the thought process behind it...


----------



## Codyjohns

.


----------



## Deep Purple fan

Blacksoulpreacher said:


> This is super simple but I thought some might find it interesting. This guy gets a lot of mileage and some tasty licks using one fret then two... Made me rethink a lot!
> Enjoy!





That was pretty cool. Love that guy's teaching style.


----------



## chuckmehh

Ya like harmonics? Because I love me some harmonics. I run through how to do natural harmonics, pinch harmonics, tap harmonics, Dime squeals/whammy harmonics, and a little bonus here.


----------



## GrahamL

Mr Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top would like to give you some free lessons. I picked up a few new riffs.... oh that Tone!!! The E and A string beard mute can be tough for some haha!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

nice thread. shame nobody is adding to it currently


----------



## mrp

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

